# Energy REO



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

Anyone ever heard of a national company called ERS? Goes for Energy REO Solutions?
I'm thinking about doing work for them but want to know whatever I can about them. Any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

I've never heard of them but found a few links in a search.

Looks like they've been in business since 5/2009 and have had 1 complaint, which was a billing/collection issue.

http://www.bbb.org/minnesota/busine...gy-reo-solutions-in-brooklyn-park-mn-96120287

It does not say what the billing/collection issue was but it does say it was resolved with the help of BBB, which usually means someone had to file a complaint to get paid.

I found nothing at http://ripoffreport.com or at http://complaints.com.

Linda


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

Dreamweaver needs to be on this post.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

Ok thx man!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

Jimbo REO said:


> Anyone ever heard of a national company called ERS? Goes for Energy REO Solutions?
> I'm thinking about doing work for them but want to know whatever I can about them. Any info would be greatly appreciated!


What part of the Country you in?????


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

DreamWeaver said:


> What part of the Country you in?????


Florida


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2012)

*Energy reo*

They have just contacted me for a bid- does anyone know anything more about them? I saw the BB review- Was burned by two supposed nationals last year so I'm gunshy...

Thanks, Shawn


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2012)

Go for it. A full scope repair bid pays $350 which is a break even at best proposition BUT the approvals, 1 out of 6, will avg $30,000+. Just be able to complete entire house reno's. I do presume you have your FL GC license otherwise they wouldn't have asked you. They do a 30/30/40 pay structure but you get no markup on material since they dropship from local yard, this stinks since HD will deliver the crap lumber and you have to fight them for good materials. Part of the game.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2012)

greendayinc said:


> They have just contacted me for a bid- does anyone know anything more about them? I saw the BB review- Was burned by two supposed nationals last year so I'm gunshy...
> 
> Thanks, Shawn


I have done a couple of bids for them, both got approved for more scope of work than what I bid (and obviously more money too). 
They had me locate the materials at my choice of suppliers, although they preferred Home Depot, and they called in and paid with a credit card. Simple enough.
Final pay was on time, net 20 from completion. They have been an OK company to deal with, so far.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> I have done a couple of bids for them, both got approved for more scope of work than what I bid (and obviously more money too).
> They had me locate the materials at my choice of suppliers, although they preferred Home Depot, and they called in and paid with a credit card. Simple enough.
> Final pay was on time, net 20 from completion. They have been an OK company to deal with, so far.


Did you get to pick your own boards? Also, did you get to keep the "contractor discount" off the materials?

They dropped everything on us and half the materials are always wrong! Those yard guys are instructed to pull the crap lumber if you don't do it yourself.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> Did you get to pick your own boards? Also, did you get to keep the "contractor discount" off the materials?
> 
> They dropped everything on us and half the materials are always wrong! Those yard guys are instructed to pull the crap lumber if you don't do it yourself.


I got the material from a local building supply store (including lumber to rebuild a deck), not hand picked by me, but with 17 years of dealing with them, that store always treats me well, and they know I have no problem declining a delivery and sending it back.
I did not pass along my contractor discount to Energy, they paid what any homeowner that walked in there would have paid. My profit was built into the rest of the bid, as well as my bid time. I never did charge them for either estimate.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> I got the material from a local building supply store (including lumber to rebuild a deck), not hand picked by me, but with 17 years of dealing with them, that store always treats me well, and they know I have no problem declining a delivery and sending it back.
> I did not pass along my contractor discount to Energy, they paid what any homeowner that walked in there would have paid. My profit was built into the rest of the bid, as well as my bid time. I never did charge them for either estimate.


NICE! Thats how its supposed to be. I'm guessing you got this through due to being a local building supply store and not the despised HD. We are never given a choice in the matter here. Ride that wave while you can eh?


----------



## MAScontractingllc (Nov 26, 2012)

they play to many games like remove 30cyrds and leave the rest....how do you do a sales clean...to many open ends to get burned


----------



## YourMaineHandyman (Jan 30, 2013)

*I work for them for a While*

I had no problem with them. We did Lawn Cuts for them for one summer. They paid with no issues.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

YourMaineHandyman said:


> I had no problem with them. We did Lawn Cuts for them for one summer. They paid with no issues.


Big difference between lawn cuts and cleanouts


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> Dreamweaver needs to be on this post.


Hey Fremont...haven't seen you on I some months... PC Crash?


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

JFMURFY said:


> Hey Fremont...haven't seen you on I some months... PC Crash?


He's here


----------

